# XBox Forums



## Awesome Wells (Feb 3, 2009)

Did they go down/have maintenance today? Anyone know or use the forums?


----------



## SK. (Feb 3, 2009)

Just tried now and I seem to be getting ok


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 4, 2009)

perhaps they didn't like me experssing my disgust at the racism of all the Americans on XBL.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> perhaps they didn't like me experssing my disgust at the racism of all the Americans on XBL.



I know, its fooking terrible

some of the english are no better

constant use of the words nigga and paki!

makes me want to kill everyone of them in the face.

can it be reported?

if so anyone know how??


----------

